#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Ben jij klaar om te trouwen? Klik snel

## Brokensmile

Ben jij klaar om te trouwen? Klik snel
Ik ben een man uit Amsterdam van 27 jaar. Ik werk fulltime in de maatschappelijke sector met plezier. Ik heb een vaste aanstelling bij de organisatie en ben van plan er voorlopig te blijven.

Ik ben 1.76 lang, berber uit Nador. Eigenschappen zijn eerlijk, sociaal en betrouwbaar. Daarnaast kan ik koppig en ongeduldig zijn. Ik hecht waarde aan me geloof en onderhoud uiteraard alhamdolilah mijn gebeden.*

Wie ben jij?*

Ik zie dat graag terug bij mij partner. Wat ik zoek is dus iemand die ook waarde hecht aan deen. Iemand die eerlijk en betrouwbaar is. Ik vind het innerlijk belangrijker dan het uiterlijk.*
Qua uiterlijk vind ik het moeilijk om te omschrijven wat ik zoek. Uiteraard wil het oog ook wat maar dat is op minimaal niveau wat mij* betreft.*

In mijn vrije tijd doe ik graag leuke dingen zoals uit eten gaan, films kijken en zwemmen. Zodra er tijd is vind ik het leuk om iets te ondernemen.

Als je nog vragen heb stel ze dan in de topic zodat iedereen mee kan lezen. Bij interesse een pm waarin je over jezelf vertelt en wie weet zijn wij op korte termijn getrouwd.

----------


## Anissa15

hee ik heb wel interesse indien je niet bezet bent

----------

